# už mám pár želízek v ohni



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
už mám pár želízek v ohni 
co to znamená?
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

Mít želízko v ohni - mít šanci na úspěch. 

Používá se takto: Ve čtvrtfinále tenisového turnaje má Velká Británie tři želízka v ohni. = Do čtvrtfinále se probojovali tři britští tenisté.

V angličtině (to have a few irons in the fire) a v němčině (mehrere Eisen im Feuer haben) to znamená, že člověk má několik možností, jak jednat, několik východisek ze současné situace. V češtině to spojujeme s nadějí na úspěch, na výhru, což je trochu užší pojetí.

Ale ve spojení s "už" to zní poněkud netradičně. Logičtější je "ještě mám pár želízek v ohni" - ještě mám naději vyhrát. Nebude to nějaký přenesený význam?


----------



## parolearruffate

Je to kus rozhovoru. Mluvitel prohlasí, že chce do Gronska, a pak řiká tu větu: *už mám pár želízek v ohni. Možná chce s tím říct že už má nějaký nápad, jak tam dostat. Co myslíš?
Děkuju,
Laura
*


----------



## Jana337

Možná. Třeba nějaké pracovní nabídky apod. Těžko říct.


----------

